# Shows cancelled????



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

Just heard that all reptile shows in the Netherlands are banned after Dutch snakeday... no more Houten trips!!









anyone know if this is true or is it just a viscious rumour??


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

More scaremongering, already got tables booked for the next 4 Houten shows


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> More scaremongering, already got tables booked for the next 4 Houten shows


yes, me too, but been told we will be getting refunds!!

I hope you are right and it is scaremongering...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Strange, spoke to VHM today about their other shows as well


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

i've emailed them, just waiting for a reply...


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

premier boids said:


> i've emailed them, just waiting for a reply...


got your reply?


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

premier boids said:


> Just heard that all reptile shows in the Netherlands are banned after Dutch snakeday... no more Houten trips!! image
> 
> anyone know if this is true or is it just a viscious rumour??


The Dutch government are planning on introducing legislation to prohibit shows during 2012, this affects not just reptiles but all animals where animals are sold.


----------



## premier boids (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> The Dutch government are planning on introducing legislation to prohibit shows during 2012, this affects not just reptiles but all animals where animals are sold.


thanks for confirming that for us Chris.

I've had no reply to my emails asking if the December show is still on, but presume now that it is, but possibly the last one then.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sitting in a lounge in The Netherlands, and apparently it is still in discussion. The thought is that they might introduce a license to sell. My Dutch friends who have friends who have friends in high places are expecting the shows to continue as normal at the moment.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

premier boids said:


> thanks for confirming that for us Chris.
> 
> I've had no reply to my emails asking if the December show is still on, but presume now that it is, but possibly the last one then.


If legislation moves forward it is unlikely to come into effect until 2013 at the earliest, so it is unlikely shows will be affected until then.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It stems from the alliance between the Freedom Party and the 'Animal rights' party which was initially formed to ban the religious slaughter of animals for food in the Netherlands.
It has now progressed to other animal related matters..


----------

